# Changing from WSC Classic bend to Logic?



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,
On my Redline Conquest Team, it came standard with WSC Classic bars. The bike is kitted with 6600 Ultegra (2009) and I would like advice on which Ritchey bar provides the flattest transition of bend to the brake hoods. The Classic just feels like my hands are in too much of a dip at the hoods. The bend (reach) is a bit too far for me too.
So, smooth transition to a flat hood and less reach than the Classic WSC. 
I appreciate the help.


----------

